# What do other apprenticeships look like?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Our Apprentices go to school 8 hours every two weeks and we pay for it if they work 9 days.


----------



## darmsti (May 8, 2017)

Suncoast Power said:


> Our Apprentices go to school 8 hours every two weeks and we pay for it if they work 9 days.


So if they miss one day in two weeks they don't get paid?


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm a third year and my class is only 6 guys now. Started this year out with 8. Our current first year class only has 3. So I would say you have a large local number wise. We go to school every other Saturday for "8" hours and it's not paid, and we pay for it. .50 an hour off the check until next month then it's back to the contractor to pay for it. Also if we get our license and go to an open shop with in 5 years of turning out we have to pay the training fee back. We are expected to be in class every time it meets, doesn't matter if your working or not. We're allowed 2 absences that have to make up on an off week or we're dropped from the class and are given the choice to retake the year or leave the hall. 

We do have a small lab but spend most our days doing book work. Our lab does cover all the topics that we suptudy in class though. But our local does it all, PV, fire alarm, controls, automation, power houses, heavy industrial, light industrial, commercial, some resi and service. So we can get a pretty rounded education in our field time if you want it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How long(years or months) are your apprenticeship?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

darmsti said:


> So if they miss one day in two weeks they don't get paid?


I'm not 100% sure how it works if days are missed. I think it's something like an hours pay per day is banked.


----------



## darmsti (May 8, 2017)

backstay said:


> How long(years or months) are your apprenticeship?


It's 5 years. It's a combo of class time and hours. So if you finish the 5 years and don't have enough work time you don't hit jw rate until you make up the hours

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## darmsti (May 8, 2017)

icdubois said:


> I'm a third year and my class is only 6 guys now. Started this year out with 8. Our current first year class only has 3. So I would say you have a large local number wise. We go to school every other Saturday for "8" hours and it's not paid, and we pay for it. .50 an hour off the check until next month then it's back to the contractor to pay for it. Also if we get our license and go to an open shop with in 5 years of turning out we have to pay the training fee back. We are expected to be in class every time it meets, doesn't matter if your working or not. We're allowed 2 absences that have to make up on an off week or we're dropped from the class and are given the choice to retake the year or leave the hall.
> 
> We do have a small lab but spend most our days doing book work. Our lab does cover all the topics that we suptudy in class though. But our local does it all, PV, fire alarm, controls, automation, power houses, heavy industrial, light industrial, commercial, some resi and service. So we can get a pretty rounded education in our field time if you want it.


Yeah we can't miss classes either. We got one a year. After that you get docked hours and they push your raise back. If you miss 3 or 4 you will probably be in front of the board to see if they'll keep you. They also count 2 tardys as an absence. 
We have the same rule about leaving within 5 years. You can switch to another local but it has to be inside wire man. It's like $30,000 for the 5 years if you leave. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohawk (May 19, 2017)

*Local 102 Apprentice*

Anyone know how Local 102 apprenticeship works?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

> What do other apprenticeships look like?


like this:










or maybe like this:











or maybe even this:











by the way, that last one was titled:
One Rough night in the magic kingdom, lol.

pics from here:
http://teamjimmyjoe.com/2013/03/funny-picturesawkward/


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

wildleg said:


> like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What local is that?
They look like our examining board.
(just kiddin' Fred) :001_unsure:


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

We leave work on our school day at noon school starts at 1. So we only get 37 or 35 hrs if working 4-10s so not as bad as some it sounds. Could be worse like messing up at Saturday. Or even worse being a plumber


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

metsen duts said:


> We leave work on our school day at noon school starts at 1. So we only get 37 or 35 hrs if working 4-10s so not as bad as some it sounds. Could be worse like messing up at Saturday. *Or even worse being a plumber*


Things can always be worse!


----------

